# مراحل الزواج الاربعة



## فادية (24 مايو 2008)

*ربناااااااااااااااااااا  يسترررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*
*مراحل  مش  مبشرة  بالخييييييييييييير* :11azy:​


----------



## K A T Y (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*

_*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​ 
_*شكلها كدا يا فود فود*_​ 
_*انا اعتزلت خلاص وعلي ايه يا ختي الهم:smil8:*_​ 
_*الواحد مرتاح كدا*_​ 
_*تسلم ايدك يا قمري علي تنبيهك:hlp:*_​


----------



## Raymond (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*

حلوة يا فادية المراحل دي 

بس انتوا ليه كده متحاملين عالراجل اوي يعني .. ماهي ماحاولتش تعمل اي حاجة تحرك مشاعره يعني تجاهها:ab5:
قاعدالو في البيت شبه ال :1040wi: و قاعدة تذاكر للواد و سايباه قاعد لوحده  ياعيني هيفاء و مروة عالدش واكلين عقلو  :mus35:
عارفة انتوا متحاملين عليه ليه  ؟  :t26:
علشان انتوا بنات زي بعض ... ما يقدرش عليكو غير الشديد القوي :11azy:
حسبي الله و نعم الوكيل :gun:

30: :smile01:smile01:smile01:12F616~137::12F616~137::12F616~137::12F616~137::12F616~137::12F616~137::sha:


----------



## صوت الرب (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*

الصورة الرابعة مرات بتصير من أول سنة ههههههههه
كاريكتير رائع كثير
الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


----------



## BITAR (24 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*



فادية قال:


> *ربناااااااااااااااااااا يسترررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*
> *مراحل مش مبشرة بالخييييييييييييير* :11azy:​


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*روحك رياضيه *
*جدا*
*جدا*
*جدا*
*جدا*
*يا فاديه*​


----------



## فادية (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*



K A T Y قال:


> _*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*_​
> 
> _*شكلها كدا يا فود فود*_​
> _*انا اعتزلت خلاص وعلي ايه يا ختي الهم:smil8:*_​
> ...



*قصدك  ايه  يا كاتي يعني  *
*اوعي  تكوني   بتشجعيني  اني  افسخ  خطوبتي  *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*نورتي يا  عسل  *
*ميرسي  لمرورك  الجميييييييييييييييل*​


----------



## فادية (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*



Raymond قال:


> حلوة يا فادية المراحل دي
> 
> بس انتوا ليه كده متحاملين عالراجل اوي يعني .. ماهي ماحاولتش تعمل اي حاجة تحرك مشاعره يعني تجاهها:ab5:
> قاعدالو في البيت شبه ال :1040wi: و قاعدة تذاكر للواد و سايباه قاعد لوحده ياعيني هيفاء و مروة عالدش واكلين عقلو :mus35:
> ...


 
*انا مش متحامله ولا حاجه يا رايموند :t30: *
*بالعكس انا مخطوبه وهتجوز قريب باذن ربنا 30: *
*وربنا يسترررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر *
*بس عارف الصورة دي علمتني دروس كتيرة ممكن استفيد منها بعد الجواز :hlp:*
*ميرسي لمرورك وردك الجميل يا باشا *
*نورت الموضوع*​


----------



## فادية (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*



صوت الرب قال:


> الصورة الرابعة مرات بتصير من أول سنة ههههههههه
> كاريكتير رائع كثير
> الرب يباركك و ينور حياتك


 
*ربنا يطمنك عزيزي  صوت  صارخ  :11azy:*
*انا  كنت  مستبعدة  الموضوع  دا  عشان  لسه  قدامنا  عشر  سنين  عشان  يحصل:hlp: *
*بقا    بتحصل  من  اول  سنه  زواج؟؟؟؟  *
*طيب  كويس انك قوللتي عشان  اشتري  كنبه  زيادة في البيت *
*عشان   اكون  واخدة  احتياطي  *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي  لمرورك  وردك  الجميل   عزيزي *
*نورت  الموضوع*​


----------



## فادية (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*



BITAR قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​
> 
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
*كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير قوي يا بيتر :t30:*
*الحمد لله ان يوحنا مش بيدخل الايام دي المنتدى *
*عشان ميتعلمش الحاجات دي :crazy_pil*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*منور  يا باشااااااااااااااااااااااااا*
*ميرسي  لمرورك   *​


----------



## جيلان (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*



> بس انتوا ليه كده متحاملين عالراجل اوي يعني .. ماهي ماحاولتش تعمل اي حاجة تحرك مشاعره يعني تجاهها:ab5:



*هههههههههههههههههههههه
وهو هيرضى يسيب هيفا الراجل ويعد يحب فيها:11azy:
وبعدين هو يعنى العيال دول شحتاهم:smil8:
ماهم عياله بردوا
بس الملل بقى يابنى:heat:
الرجالة بيحبوا يغيروا كتير
عشن سنين متجوز حرام:t9:*


----------



## amjad-ri (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*



فادية قال:


> *ربناااااااااااااااااااا  يسترررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر*
> *مراحل  مش  مبشرة  بالخييييييييييييير* :11azy:​



ربناااااااااااااااااااا يسترررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر
مراحل مش مبشرة بالخييييييييييييير ​:crazy_pil


----------



## نيرو (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*

انتي فاهمة الموضوع غلط يا فادية بالعكس
كل ما تدوم فترة الزاواج كل ما الحب يزيد بين الطرفين 
صحيح مش كل الرجال كدة 
لكن في زي ما في الوحش في الحلو
من نيرو.


----------



## جيلان (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*



نيرو قال:


> انتي فاهمة الموضوع غلط يا فادية بالعكس
> كل ما تدوم فترة الزاواج كل ما الحب يزيد بين الطرفين
> صحيح مش كل الرجال كدة
> لكن في زي ما في الوحش في الحلو
> من نيرو.



*هههههههههه
اهه يا فادية 
بصيص امل قبل الجواز30:
عشن متفكريش*


----------



## فادية (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*



amjad-ri قال:


> ربناااااااااااااااااااا يسترررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر​
> 
> مراحل مش مبشرة بالخييييييييييييير ​:crazy_pil


*انا  دلوقتي عايشه  في  المرحله  الاولى  يا امجد  *
*لسه  مخطوبة  *
*وربنا  يستر  بقا  بعد  عشر  سنين *
*يا مين  يعيييييييييييييييييييييييش  *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسي  لمرورك  الجميل  *
*نورت  يا باشا*​


----------



## فادية (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*



نيرو قال:


> انتي فاهمة الموضوع غلط يا فادية بالعكس
> كل ما تدوم فترة الزاواج كل ما الحب يزيد بين الطرفين
> صحيح مش كل الرجال كدة
> لكن في زي ما في الوحش في الحلو
> من نيرو.


 
*كلامك  جميل  يا نيرووووووووو *
*والحمد  لله  خطيبي  من نوع  الرجال  الحلو  واشكر ربنا على النعمه  دي  *
*وميرسي  قوي قوي  على  كلامك  الحلو *
*نورت الموضوع *​


----------



## استفانوس (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*



فادية قال:


>


لاتعليق​


----------



## فادية (25 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*



جيلان قال:


> *هههههههههه*
> *اهه يا فادية *
> *بصيص امل قبل الجواز30:*
> *عشن متفكريش*


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*افكر فايه يا  جيلان *
*اشكر  ربنا  يوحنا  انسان كويس قوي  ودي  نعمة من  ربنا *
*ربنا  يبعت لك واحد  قلبه طيب زي قلب  يوحنا  عشان  انتي كمان  متفكريش *
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*نورتي يا  عسل *
*ميرسي  لمرورك *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*

ااااااايه التفائل ده يا فاديه !!

بس خالى بالك احنا الحمدلله ناس جامدة ومش بنتعقد خالص :new6:

ولو حصلت المراحل دى معاياااا بعد الشر يعنى

اااااااخر جملة دى انا اللى هقولها :new6::new6:

ههههههههههههههههه ههههههههههههههه 

شكرااااا يا عروستنا على الموضوع 

وااااابقى سليملى على العريس اللى مش بااااااين ​


----------



## فادية (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*



استفانوس قال:


> لاتعليق​


 
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*ليه  كدا  يا استيفانوس  *
*متدينا  شويه  من  خبرتك  في الجواز :t30:*
*ميرسي  لمرورك  الجميل  *
*نورت  الموضوع  يا باشا*​


----------



## فادية (26 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ااااااايه التفائل ده يا فاديه !!​
> 
> بس خالى بالك احنا الحمدلله ناس جامدة ومش بنتعقد خالص :new6:​
> ولو حصلت المراحل دى معاياااا بعد الشر يعنى​
> ...


 
*مرمررررررررررررررررررررررر*
*فينك  يا  عفريته  *
*وحشتيني  موووووووووووووووووووووووووووووت *
*من  غير  ما تقولي  يا  عفريته  اكيد  انتي  الي هتعملي فيه  كدا *
*ربنا يكون فعونه ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*سلامك  هيوصل   للعريس  وهو  بامانه  دايما  بيسالني  عن المنتدى  واهل  المنتدى  وبيسلم  عليكم  كلكم كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير*​


----------



## نيرو (30 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مراحل الزواج الاربعة*

ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## الخضر (12 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## مسيحي و أفتخر (13 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

